
What's new in dbt 0.9.0 - connormcarthur
https://blog.fishtownanalytics.com/whats-new-in-dbt-0-9-0-dd36f3572ac6
======
drewbanin
Hey - I'm one of the maintainers of dbt. Happy to chat about the software or
generally how we think about analytics in here!

